# theshrimplab photo galla of higher end shrimp



## Ebi-Ken

*This is a show only thread of pictures and videos only*​


----------



## Ebi-Ken




----------



## Ebi-Ken

*Bonus macro pic*

Here is an added bonus, out of 10+ pictures I selected the best for you guys to see of an OEBT










and here is the link to the unedited picture:

http://www3.telus.net/jiang604/IMG_4266.JPG


----------



## Ebi-Ken

*new theshrimplab food line rolling out in late feburary to early march*

BKK rumba!





CRS on a unicycle:


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow, what's that blue one? Stunning shrimp as always Frank - can't wait to see the what you have in store next!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

ameekplec. said:


> Wow, what's that blue one? Stunning shrimp as always Frank - can't wait to see the what you have in store next!


blue bolt =)

and heres 2 of the 3 color morphs I will have available soon just tweaking the breeding a little more to let them really hit it off. These are not fire blues nor green baubiti's. Its a color morph from cherries. Theres also orange also known as orange sakura or fire orange which was one of the first color morphs I had gotten but thats already being bred in mass and in Germany they go for 25-27 euros.


----------



## matti2uude

Simply amazing!


----------



## bettaforu

Cool looking shrimps...so those greens are RCS morphs? Will they continue to breed the green color? If so I might be interested in some. What would the prices be?

I am getting Blue Bolts and Orange Sakuras in March...but I like the look of those green hulks! How did you get green/turquoise from Red cherries?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> Cool looking shrimps...so those greens are RCS morphs? Will they continue to breed the green color? If so I might be interested in some. What would the prices be?
> 
> I am getting Blue Bolts and Orange Sakuras in March...but I like the look of those green hulks! How did you get green/turquoise from Red cherries?


as stated at the very top, this is a picture viewing thread pricing availablility and all that stuff is why we have pm boxes.

yes they do breed true.


----------



## bettaforu

OK no problem I will pm for the prices. You didn't answer my question...how do you get green/turquoise from Red Cherries, what is the genetics behind the color? Are these from the Purplish blue cherries?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> OK no problem I will pm for the prices. You didn't answer my question...how do you get green/turquoise from Red Cherries, what is the genetics behind the color? Are these from the Purplish blue cherries?


If I tell you how I got to it thats like telling you my secret into how I have an advantage to getting more morphs and I won't release that information. However I can say its the same way how fire orange / orange sakura was reached. after orange I got a light green which later after selective breeding I got darker neon green and then the blue. These blues are not the same as fire blues as the fire blues are a crystal blue color whereas these are a more opaque/translucent blue.


----------



## bettaforu

Oooh  I love different colored shrimps. Let me know when your putting them up for sale...add me to the list.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Pictures of my unmixed:


----------



## Ebi-Ken

pictures of my mixed with tri-colors:


----------



## Brian

Dude, that highlighty looking one is banginggggg!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Brian said:


> Dude, that highlighty looking one is banginggggg!


those are tri-color wine reds easy to breed out


----------



## matti2uude

That one in the second last pic is amazing!


----------



## camboy012406

im drooling


----------



## RoryM

Tank of Tricolor wine reds or engagement ring? Thank you Frank for making my decision a little bit harder. lol


----------



## Ebi-Ken

RoryM said:


> Tank of Tricolor wine reds or engagement ring? Thank you Frank for making my decision a little bit harder. lol


engagement ring for me ^.^ no KIDDING! lol Theres a reason I did a mixed tank and i'll post on private forum lateron =P PM me your e-mail needa send you the pics dude


----------



## jimmyjam

dude im really speachless... that is amazing. Serious.. for serious


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Jiang604 said:


> pictures of my mixed with tri-colors:


What is this? Do they breed true?


----------



## ameekplec.

It looks like a Cherry coke candy! Yum!


----------



## Beijing08

I call that the "Hell Boy" shrimp.


----------



## gucci17

Reminds me of spider man lol


----------



## novice

camboy012406 said:


> im drooling


hey camboy - See - even Frank has a mixed tank of Crystal shrimps : maybe ill put them back together ?

Hey Frank - do the grades improve or deteriorate in a mixed tank ?

great colors.


----------



## Ciddian

...whoa. Those are amazing! Thank you for the photos!


----------



## camboy012406

novice said:


> hey camboy - See - even Frank has a mixed tank of Crystal shrimps : maybe ill put them back together ?
> 
> Hey Frank - do the grades improve or deteriorate in a mixed tank ?
> 
> great colors.


but you have oebt. you should seperate them with crystals. ask frank about it coz he's the shrimp guy


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> What is this? Do they breed true?


i think franks experimenting them.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Thankyou for all the complements ^.^


----------



## Ebi-Ken

igor.kanshyn said:


> What is this? Do they breed true?


no these don't breed true for me (yet) as I only just begun to mix a few tanks for more variants and pattern and now I also have a mosura BKK lol. However these are easy to obtain. Just BKK x WR and you'll get it.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

novice said:


> hey camboy - See - even Frank has a mixed tank of Crystal shrimps : maybe ill put them back together ?
> 
> Hey Frank - do the grades improve or deteriorate in a mixed tank ?
> 
> great colors.


Hey,

The crystals are usually there because of strengthening of genes. First few filial generations using goldenbee/ snowwhite to cross with lower grades will give you higher grades. From there, cull out the weaker ones and extremely cracked ones. By continually crossing very cracked ones. Your quality will deteriorate. My main main purpose of doing low grade shrimp crossing is for 1 reason only. To get mosura BKK which is worth like 2K


----------



## Ebi-Ken

gucci17 said:


> Reminds me of spider man lol


Hey gucci17 this pictures just for you :


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Heres something that will be ready for the rest of Canada soon but not yet. First 2 batches of babies are now ready for US. Can anyone guess what these are?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

A hint: these sell for $25+ when they first came out and being sold in Japan they were being auctioned off for over $50each


----------



## bettaforu

Blue Sakuras, or Blue Crystal shrimps


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> Blue Sakuras, or Blue Crystal shrimps


blue sakura: wrong morphic
blue crystal shrimps: wrong morphic and crystals have solid colors not translucent?

good try though


----------



## bettaforu

OK. how about Royal Blue Tigers?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> OK. how about Royal Blue Tigers?


can you explain how their morphic features can be tigers


----------



## matti2uude

I think I know, but I'm going to wait and see what others think.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

matti2uude said:


> I think I know, but I'm going to wait and see what others think.


really?  I'm surprised blueberry shrimps weren't suggested lol... but no they aren't


----------



## bettaforu

Maybe you can explain what you mean by Morphic features...I am not up on that termanology...Im just guessing!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> Maybe you can explain what you mean by Morphic features...I am not up on that termanology...Im just guessing!


morphic features are distinct features that make a Caridina a Caridina and a Neocaridina a Neocaridina.


----------



## bettaforu

Well unless I have my trusty magnifier, I can't tell one shrimp from another 

Why don't you tell us what they are, as I think Ive exhausted all the regular possibilities.


----------



## gucci17

Blue Pearl?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

nopeee =) i'm surprised no one said fire blues. And yes these are indeed fire blues.


----------



## gucci17

I know very little about shrimp 

But I do like to look at all the nice pictures you guys take of them!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

gucci17 said:


> I know very little about shrimp
> 
> But I do like to look at all the nice pictures you guys take of them!


then i'll show you something else ^.^ give me a few minutes let me lure it out first.


----------



## gucci17

Oh my, that one is insane!

We need a virtual tour of your new shrimp room!


----------



## Brian

dude i lied... THAT guy is banginggggg!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

They look like neocaridina.

Fire blue is quite a new create. There is not a lot of info. 
Based on somebody's pictures, they look great and nicer than blue pearls 
There is no random red dots and brownish hum that blue pearl shrimps have.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Jiang604 said:


>


Thanks for sharing Frank. I knew you have some really interesting shrimps, but wow. I am left speechless even when I was expecting some stunny shrimps.

As for the picture above ...  YES, congratulation ... I knew it can be done. I knew for a long time that blue was the other recessive colour just as red is a recessive colour.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406

Jiang604 said:


> Heres something that will be ready for the rest of Canada soon but not yet. First 2 batches of babies are now ready for US. Can anyone guess what these are?


looks like bluepearl


----------



## ameekplec.

Zebrapl3co said:


> As for the picture above ...  YES, congratulation ... I knew it can be done. I knew for a long time that blue was the other recessive colour just as red is a recessive colour.


For those of us not in the know, what am I looking at? To the untrained eye, it's a pretty blue shrimp....but I'm guessing it's a lot more than that?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thanks for sharing Frank. I knew you have some really interesting shrimps, but wow. I am left speechless even when I was expecting some stunny shrimps.
> 
> As for the picture above ...  YES, congratulation ... I knew it can be done. I knew for a long time that blue was the other recessive colour just as red is a recessive colour.


lol its not a blue crystal. Its still technically not possible. I have had one but thats when it was stressed. This is a fire blue with vertical striations. The only one in the tank and its berried.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Jiang604 said:


> Heres something that will be ready for the rest of Canada soon but not yet. First 2 batches of babies are now ready for US. Can anyone guess what these are?


These are stunning! Wow very nice!!!


----------



## Drakk18

That is amazing, wonder how much time it took to get em like that!


----------



## bettaforu

If these are Fire Blue Shrimps are they not a color morph from the Taiwan Fire Reds, and if that is the case, then are TWFR not just a selectively bred Cherry shrimp? 

Am I mistaken in believing that Sakura Red shrimps are just selectively bred Red Cherry shrimps, as are Taiwan and Painted Fire shrimps? Please explain the difference between those species. thanks.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> If these are Fire Blue Shrimps are they not a color morph from the Taiwan Fire Reds, and if that is the case, then are TWFR not just a selectively bred Cherry shrimp?
> 
> Am I mistaken in believing that Sakura Red shrimps are just selectively bred Red Cherry shrimps, as are Taiwan and Painted Fire shrimps? Please explain the difference between those species. thanks.


Anna, i'm going to ask you one more time Please follow the first sentence of my thread. This is a pictures and videos thread, not an explanation thread. If you have any questions PM me. No these are not a color morph from Taiwan fire reds. If they were, there is no reason that others wouldn't have arrived to these morphs by now.


----------



## Ebi-Ken




----------



## Brian

banginggg! lol



Jiang604 said:


>


----------



## Zebrapl3co

ameekplec. said:


> For those of us not in the know, what am I looking at? To the untrained eye, it's a pretty blue shrimp....but I'm guessing it's a lot more than that?


Oh sorry, I got overly excited. For a day there, I though that was a blue crystal shrimp.



Jiang604 said:


> lol its not a blue crystal. Its still technically not possible. I have had one but thats when it was stressed. This is a fire blue with vertical striations. The only one in the tank and its berried.


Oh, that too bad. I though it was a blue crystal. Oh well. Maybe some day.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Heres something I will tell everyone and this should confirm it for you as well Anna.

Fire blue is a new species and is not any mutation or color morph of a cherry, snowball or blue pearl or anything else. I just talked to Dilwyn and his exact words were I quote :

"this is a new species"


----------



## bettaforu

Who's Dilwyn???


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> Who's Dilwyn???


Silanes real name.

Imke can back me up on this as well.


----------



## matti2uude

Jiang604 said:


> Heres something I will tell everyone and this should confirm it for you as well Anna.
> 
> Fire blue is a new species and is not any mutation or color morph of a cherry, snowball or blue pearl or anything else. I just talked to Dilwyn and his exact words were I quote :
> 
> "this is a new species"


That's very interesting.


----------



## bettaforu

Pretty blue color. Are they going to be made available to Canadians or are they all going down to the US for sale? Would like to get some if they are available to us here.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> Pretty blue color. Are they going to be made available to Canadians or are they all going down to the US for sale? Would like to get some if they are available to us here.


of course it is available to Canadians. Just that only some people are allowed access of it (shrimp enthusiast).


----------



## Ebi-Ken




----------



## bettaforu

Only some people are allowed access, what does that mean?  Aren't we all shrimp enthusiasts?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> Only some people are allowed access, what does that mean?  Aren't we all shrimp enthusiasts?


aren't there people out there who setup tanks only out there to look for a unique shrimp as an addition to their tank and not to breed and see the possible variants? because that is what i'm implying, not sure what you had in mind.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

And a little thing that GTA members can back me up on even just in this group buy. When someone wants to buy shrimps from me. I do not just say ok how many and sell it or wait for them to ask me water params. I ask them what kind of tank settings they have and what are their water params. Obviously if someone says I have a bunch of goldfish in the tank. I would not classify them as a shrimp enthusiast and be thinking it be a very expensive live feeder shrimp for the goldfish. Which as a breeder, I don't want to see my shrimps being sold as feeders and rather for shrimp keepers to enjoy and learn about. Isn't that what you do as part of good practice Anna? Stop thinking that everything is aimed towards you. This is a show and tell thread everyone is looking at these threads and not just you. Igor's success in keeping sulawesi. I guided him in what he should do to keep wild sulawesi alive and was berried in not time. This is the sort of things i'm interested in doing.


----------



## bettaforu

I just wanted clarification as to what you meant...nothing more, and I know it wasn't aimed at me  because to exclude me from obtaining them would be a *mean* thing to do and I know your wouldn't do that 

When you say *only *some people will get them, you are implying that some people *won't get them*, and I don't understand that!

When you have shrimps for sale, as I and Igor and others do from time to time, we don't put an exclusion on them....anyone gets them 

Whether someone is an experienced shrimpist or not, if they feel they can look after them, and want to pay the price and know the risks that they might or might not lose them thru their own fault or otherwise, that is up to them, not the seller! Why would you put that statement in your post? 

When you put up a show thread, you are actually advertising what you have available as you well know! Comeon Frank you know everyone loves looking at your shrimps, thats why you do this.

So when someone asks you if you are going to make some available to the Cdn market, you should be happy that there are enthusiasts that want what you have produced.

You shouldn't be limiting buyers....that's all I am saying.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

bettaforu said:


> I just wanted clarification as to what you meant...nothing more, and I know it wasn't aimed at me  because to exclude me from obtaining them would be a *mean* thing to do and I know your wouldn't do that
> 
> When you say *only *some people will get them, you are implying that some people *won't get them*, and I don't understand that!
> 
> When you have shrimps for sale, as I and Igor and others do from time to time, we don't put an exclusion on them....anyone gets them
> 
> Whether someone is an experienced shrimpist or not, if they feel they can look after them, and want to pay the price and know the risks that they might or might not lose them thru their own fault or otherwise, that is up to them, not the seller! Why would you put that statement in your post?
> 
> When you put up a show thread, you are actually advertising what you have available as you well know! Comeon Frank you know everyone loves looking at your shrimps, thats why you do this.
> 
> So when someone asks you if you are going to make some available to the Cdn market, you should be happy that there are enthusiasts that want what you have produced.
> 
> You shouldn't be limiting buyers....that's all I am saying.


I still stand my ground on that. If I believe a person's tank or water params are not suitable I will not sell. That is just how I am. If you guys want to sell it like it is, great that is your choice.

No more discussion about this as it will just go in circles. This is a show and tell thread and not whether its available to Canadian people sale. Last time i'm going to ask you nicely. I would like for you to please PM me if you have any questions in regards to anything other than compliments or dislikes of the pictures and video's of this thread.

Thankyou.


----------



## Ciddian

All frank was saying is that he probably won't just sell to someone on an impulse purchase. Eg: The tank full of goldfish point.

Many stores will (should) do this as well. If you don't have proper housing for lets say... an oscar or aro they shouldn't sell you that fish. 

Also, anyone can choose who they wish to sell to.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Ciddian said:


> All frank was saying is that he probably won't just sell to someone on an impulse purchase. Eg: The tank full of goldfish point.
> 
> Many stores will (should) do this as well. If you don't have proper housing for lets say... an oscar or aro they shouldn't sell you that fish.
> 
> Also, anyone can choose who they wish to sell to.


Thankyou Jessica,

Yes, precisely what I was trying to say. I have friends who are so passionate about shrimp that they can't even bare 1 shrimp to die unless it was old age. And even when they die of old age they dig them deep into the substrate by the plants root for it to be reused (a little extreme but this is how passionate some people are)

Thankyou again for the clarification Jessica


----------



## msnikkistar

Jiang604 said:


> Yes, precisely what I was trying to say. I have friends who are so passionate about shrimp that they can't even bare 1 shrimp to die unless it was old age.


Frank knows I nearly cried when one of my CRS died 

Frank just wants to know what he is selling goes to a good home where it will thrive and prosper. I don't see that as a bad thing.


----------



## RoryM

Ok so back to the pictures, is that your own bred Rilli Frank?


----------



## matti2uude

I still like the tri colours the best!


----------



## Ebi-Ken

RoryM said:


> Ok so back to the pictures, is that your own bred Rilli Frank?


Yes, Rory it most certainly is


----------



## Ciddian

matti2uude said:


> I still like the tri colours the best!


Ya I can't get over them myself..


----------



## jimmyjam

yes I agree with cid... that dude is awesome.

In regards to selling to select people. I also agree with Cid and frank, as a seller myself, I would not intentionally sell my livestock to someone who is going to do no good to my stock.. thats leave a bad taste in my mouth and no good for our hobby.

Again.. awesome pics man. Cant wait for my new plant shipment.


----------

